# programas layout para PCB



## vaul (Feb 3, 2007)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro estudio aviónica en Albacete y me preguto si alguien aqui tiene información sobre programas layout para PCB es para un trabajo. Lo unico k he encontrado por internet son precios de programas y lo k busco son manuales de funcionamiento o teoria de estos mismos. Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## xavicool (Feb 3, 2007)

Prueba con Protel DXP, Eagle u Orcad. Los encuentras donde siempre ;-)


----------

